# Contador 0 a 25



## spurs21 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hola amigos, voy a realizar un contador de 0 - 25 utilizaremos el CI 74LS90, el decodificador 7447 y eun display anodo comun, mi pregunta es como hacerlo? ya que la maestra no lo explicó solo mencionó algo de conexiones en cascada y no c que es eso  . Ademas con que logica lo hago, ya que no c hace con mapas de karanugh ni nada de lo que estabamos manejando.

Espero me ayuden por que estoy algo perdido....
Gracias y salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 22, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, voy a realizar un contador de 0 - 25 utilizaremos el CI 74LS90, el decodificador 7447 y eun display anodo comuin, mi pregunta es como hacerlo? ya que la maestra no lo explicó solo mencionó algo de conexiones en cascada y no c que es eso  . Ademas con que logica lo hago, ya que no c hace con mapas de karanugh ni nada de lo que estabamos manejando.
> 
> Espero me ayuden por que estoy algo perdido....
> Gracias y salu2



Hola compañero, no le sirve uno con 74192??? le adjunto imágen y simulación haber que le parece y si su maestra a fuerza lo quiere con 7490 me dice y trato de ayudarle, aunque a ese inteegrado no le hayo salida de arrastre o préstamo para conectarlo en cascada. 

De cualquier manera chéquelo y haber que tal, si no le entiende también peude preguntar.

Saludos


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 23, 2006)

Gracias compañero, pues esta muy bien, pero efectivamente la masetra lo quiere con el ci 7490, otra cosa, cmo se hace parfa encontar la logica para armar este tipo de dispositivos, o bueno para< que me entiendas, como le hacs para armarlo, como sabes que ocupar, y que te arroja el resultado, (el planteamineto). Espero tu ayuda. Gracias 1 vez +.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 23, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias compañero, pues esta muy bien, pero efectivamente la masetra lo quiere con el ci 7490, otra cosa, cmo se hace parfa encontar la logica para armar este tipo de dispositivos, o bueno para< que me entiendas, como le hacs para armarlo, como sabes que ocupar, y que te arroja el resultado, (el planteamineto). Espero tu ayuda. Gracias 1 vez +.




Bueno pues, normalmente busco su datsheet en alldatasheet.com, o si no en el mismo simulador le doy que aparezca el nombre de cada patilla y en ocasiones con el puro nombre se deduce como va.

Como se que voy a ocupar???? por ejemplo si debo hacer un contador, busco en la misma página haber si existe ya hecho y si no, hay que hacerlo con FF. 

Como en el caso del quiere hacer, es un contador normal, solo que se le agrega un rese en el 26.

Como se logra que solo cuente hasta un número??????, por ejemplo en ese de 0-25, necesitamos que al llegar a 26 se resete, por tanto vemos en que stado estan las salidas del primer contador en el número 2 y del segundo en el número 6, y en las patillas que se ponen en alto en esos números, se agrega una compuerta AND ó NAND dependiendo del RESET, y cuando todas patillas debidas esten en alto, se reseta el circuito y empieza en 0.


Por cierto, estaba tratando de hacer un contador en código gray, y encontré un documento donde dice como hacer los mapas de Karnaugh para un contador, que era lo que usted me decía en su otro proyecto, le interesa aún???? y como le fué con su otro contador???

No comprendo por que su maestra lo quiere con el 7490, aunque si es un contador de década, es más utilizado en divisores de frecuencia, de cualquier manera le adjunto el diagrama y la simulación.

Saludos


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, y con el otro contadoR Me fue bien, de hecho habia un error en los mapas, el cual corregimos con un compañero, y el diagrama sale mas compacto, ya lo posteare, pr que ahorita no lo traego, y aun no lo armo, por falta de $, pero mañana lo armare por que ya lo voy a entregar el martes. Y este tambien lo tengo que armar mañana. Muchisimas gracias de nuevo, ah lo olvidaba por cierto si me interesa lo de los mapas. si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 26, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muchas gracias por tu ayuda, y con el otro contadoR Me fue bien, de hecho habia un error en los mapas, el cual corregimos con un compañero, y el diagrama sale mas compacto, ya lo posteare, pr que ahorita no lo traego, y aun no lo armo, por falta de $, pero mañana lo armare por que ya lo voy a entregar el martes. Y este tambien lo tengo que armar mañana. Muchisimas gracias de nuevo, ah lo olvidaba por cierto si me interesa lo de los mapas. si no es mucha molestia.



No hay de que, que le pareció la simulación?? si le sirve???

Le adjunto un documento acerca de los mapas en contadores.

Saludos


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 26, 2006)

Pues es justo lo que necesitaba my friend pero, aun me quedo sin entender algunas cositas, quiza esalgo insignificante, pero ahi te va-:
como se cuando las patitas que mencionas estan en alto?
como se cuando llega a 26?
como hago que se resetee el ciurcuito cuando llega a 26?
espero no sacarte de quisio amigo, ejejej pero esas sn mis dudas. y gracias por lo de los mapas, ya con esto me queda claro.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 26, 2006)

como se cuando las patitas que mencionas estan en alto?
En la simulación se ponen rojas, en la vida real tienen una tensión de 5v puedes verificarlas con un multímetro o un led.

como se cuando llega a 26?
Igual, se ponen en rojo las patillas que indican un 2 en el contador de las decenas que en este caso es la segunda patilla.
Y del contador de las unidades se pone un 6 en BCD no en decimal.

En la vida real puedes usar en led o ya saber por lógica cuáles se prenderán en el 26

como hago que se resetee el ciurcuito cuando llega a 26?

Sabiendo cuales patillas estarán en alto de ambos contadores, se ponen compuertas en estas salidas y cuando todas las que deben de estar en alto lo están, la compuerta si es ANd se pone a 1 y ese 1 se va  alos reset de ambos contadores y resetea entonces aparece un 0 en lugar de un 26, el 26 nunca aparece.

Saludos

C


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 27, 2006)

gracias, ya lo entendi amigo, ahora ya entramos a otra practica un dado electronico, ya vere como se hace pero si puedes ayudarme lo agradecere, se ve que esta sencillo.
Salu2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> gracias, ya lo entendi amigo, ahora ya entramos a otra practica un dado electronico, ya vere como se hace pero si puedes ayudarme lo agradecere, se ve que esta sencillo.
> Salu2



De nada compañero, nunca he hecho un dado electrónico  pero acá puede encontrar uno.

http://www.ugr.es/~amroldan/asignat...cas/dadoelectronico/dadoelectronico.htm#Notas Obtenidas

Saludos


----------



## lalosoft (Mar 28, 2006)

Caray! EinSoldiatGott tienes una dispocision a ayudar admirable.

Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> Caray! EinSoldiatGott tienes una dispocision a ayudar admirable.
> 
> Saludos desde Chile.



Gracias por el comentario compañero y pues que le digo, algún día alguien también me ayudo a mi y si puedo compartir com alguien lo que se, aunque sea poco pues con gusto lo hago.

Saludos, gracias y Buen día


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 28, 2006)

muchas gracias compañero, ya lo chekaré... y te molestare cualquier cosa.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias compañero, ya lo chekaré... y te molestare cualquier cosa.



No es ninguna molestia compañero, aquí estamos para lo que se le ofresca.

Saludos


----------



## TANHIA FABIOLA (Jun 14, 2007)

hola soy nueva en este foro quisiera ver si alguin me pudiera hacer el grandicimo favor de orientarme estoy cursando una materia de circuitos electricos y me  dejaron de trabajo final un dado electronico en un proto y he estado como loca buscando y en realidad no he encontrado la gran cosa estoy perdida   por completo ocupooooooooooooooooo ayuada selos agradeceria de mil formas ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2007)

TANHIA FABIOLA dijo:
			
		

> hola soy nueva en este foro quisiera ver si alguin me pudiera hacer el grandicimo favor de orientarme estoy cursando una materia de circuitos electricos y me  dejaron de trabajo final un dado electronico en un proto y he estado como loca buscando y en realidad no he encontrado la gran cosa estoy perdida   por completo ocupooooooooooooooooo ayuada selos agradeceria de mil formas ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:



Hola, no se preocupe, es sencillo hacerlo y hay varios temas al respecto en este foro, ahorita le pongo un link.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/dado-electronico-3339/

Saludos


----------



## cliver91 (Feb 4, 2008)

alguien tiene un circuito como este pero con un 74LS93?

porque yo basicamente necesito eso para un reloj, que se reinicie en 12 o en todo caso en 24...

cualquier ayuda la agradeceria mucho ^^


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 4, 2008)

Si es para un reloj digital no necesitas un 7493 el 7490 se puede ammarrar como divisor entre 6,entre 4 y entre 2 usando puertas or exclusivas,este es un diagrama antiguo de un reloj de 24 horas usando displays de tubos nixie,su decoder era 7441 si se reemplazan por 7447 pueden excitar displays de leds







Saludos desde Lima


----------



## Fabricio Vilcacundo (Jun 17, 2011)

necesito que me ayuden con un contador del 0 35 usando el contador 74ls90?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola Fabricio Vilcacundo

Siendo el 74LS90 un contador decimal, cuenta del 0 al 9, cuando lleguen a 36 los restableces a cero.

Este 74LS90 tiene 2 entradas de control para restablecer a 9 y otras 2 para restablecer a 0, éstas son las entradas que debes utilizar para restablecer a cero.

Requieres 2 contadores 74LS90 conectados en cascada y una compuerta AND de 4 entradas.
Como el 74LS90 tiene 2 entradas Clock pues trae un Flip-Flop separado de los otros 3 debes conectar el PIN 12(Q1) a la entrada clock en el PIN 1.
Los pulsos se aplican en la entrada Clock Pin 14. este contador será el contador de las unidades. Su PIN 11(Q8) se conecta a la entrada Clock del contador de las decenas PIN 14.
Las 2 entradas, en ambos contadores, para restablecer a 9 se conectan a tierra(Gnd) PIN’s 6 y 7.

Si nombramos las salidas Q de los contadores de la siguiente manera:
El de las Unidades:
Q1(12)
Q2(9)
Q4(8)
Q8(11).
El contador de las Decenas:
Q10(12)
Q20(9)
Q40(8)
Q80(11).

Podemos determinar cúando hay que restablecer los contadores a cero por medio de sus entradas de contol las cuales restablececn a cero. Estas son: PIN 2 y PIN 3 de ambos contadores.

Te falta solamente conectar la compuerta AND de 4 entradas entre las salidas Q y las entradas para restablecer a cero los contadores cuando estos lleguen a 36.
3 en las decenas
6 en las unidades.

Se debe restablecer cuando llegue a 36 pues en cuanto llegue se restablecerá a cero y el 36 no se verá en las salidas Q.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

